# 125 big enough 4 fronts?



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

hey guys... *** never kept fronts before and was wondering when i set up a new 125gal tank whether i should go fronts or tropheus? (obviosly cant resist frontosa's looks)
is a 6ft 125gal tank big enough to keep a colony of fronts and breed them long term???
if so how many?

cheers. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes its a nice size for a medium sized front colony.

IMO (others will vary) I would recommend a total of 6-8 total. Examples would be 1M/5-7 F or 2 M/4-6 F. Myself i would shoot for 1 male and 6 Females. By having only one male you would not have as much issue with males fighting each other over the females. Thats just my opinion lots of people keep 2 males . My colonies are juvies and so i cant describe any breeding issues with that size tank (I have a 135 gallon that has the same footprint as yours) . I would definetly keep it under 10 fish.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 10 in a 125 right now. 3M/7F. They aren't too big, 4.5-7.5 and they are happy and breeding. I plan to cut down the size in the future as they get bigger.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

125 is good. That was what holds my colony of Kitumba. I would do either 2m/4f or 1m/5f


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

125 is fine. I would not go with more than 2m/6f.

Russ


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

WHOA! AWESOME!!!  
thanx guys :thumb: 
gotta save my pennys and get some fronts!!!
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

should i buy lots of juvy's... and extract extra males?

anyone got any good tips for sexing them? any good articles or sites on venting?
thats my biggest fear... a tank full of 1 gender :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

You could start with 10 (maybe 12) fry. Assuming you get a few a 50/50 gender mix, you could get rid of the first few males that reveal themselves.

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I find my 4 inch burundi have been acting typical from what i hear. I had one fish that once the fish reached 2-3 inches seemed to have a big growth spurt compared to the other tankmates. He also got meaner and his color is now different compard to the other 4 fish, darker blue (more of a navy compared to Ice /sky blue of other fish. He also is the only front in the tank that will blanch a couple shades lighter and attack his reflexion violently. Right away he also selected two other fish to vent 80 percent of his aggression at, he herded them into the far corners of the tank, never lets them out of that area for anything but eating. He is allowed into their area but they are never allowed out of their area into the alpha's territory. The other 3 fish he will chase and bully but lets them stay in his area as long as they yeild and avoid him.

None of this is 100 percent foolproof. I heard that once this happens if you remove the "alpha" the next dominant male will step up into that position and have the growth spurt and faster development. You then remove that fish as well and if another male is there he will step up. You keep doing that and eventually you will have a good chance of having all or nearly all females in the tank. This is not a fast or fool proof method. But for people who are not experts at venting who have numerous juvie fish this is a way to help reduce the odds of too many males in with the females you hopefully have picked out etc..

Hope this helps.
CG


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks heaps 4 the info.
what size fronts should i buy?
i really dont wanna raise fry for 3 or 4 years to breed...
i think the biggest *** seen some burrundi's at a lfs is about 3inches, how old would that generally make them?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I start counting age from when i buy the small juvie fish from the LFs at about 1 inch to 1.5 inches . Using that size as a guide my fish got to be 3 inches around 3-4 months later (not all grew at same rate , some faster some slower. I bought them in beginning of Oct and they were 3 inches right after the holdidays.

If i had to guess the actual age of a 3 inch front from fry i would guess 6-8 mo old ? Someone who breeds would be able to answer that better. I figure it takes several months for my other fish i breed to reach the one inch mark , usually 2-3 months from holding to 1 inch. I could be way off on that estimate.

CG


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Right on, 2-3 months to get to 1 inch, and 3-4 inches after one year. Breeding usually begins after they are 5 inches or so. So about two years old. So if you don't want to wait long try to find 4-5 inchers. Kigoma and Burundi seem to bee the easiest to breed from what I've heard.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, thanks.

According to that my burundi must be growing faster than what is normal. They should be 8 mo old by my calculations and all ready i have 3 of the six at over 4 inches(biggest one getting hump on head and pushing 5 inches if you count tail and the other three at just at or just over 3 !! I bought all of them as one inchers in Oct and nov.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

oh only 2years to sexual maturity/5inches???
*** read on other sites it takes 3 or 4 years!

ok guys the best fish store within reach is 2hrs drive, but they have these fronts:
-6bars (burundi) $40ea (2 for $70)
-7bars (kigoma) $55ea
-F1 Mpimbwe $60
-F1 Moba's $150ea
(prices are in Australian dollars)

i have pure white argonite sand substrate, and tanks background is painted black...
i heard some cypho's look better using light substrate, which species do u guys reckon should i buy???


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

aaxxeell said:


> ...which species do u guys reckon should i buy???


That's what you have to figure out :wink: Look at lots of pics and see what you favor.

It all comes down to personal preference (and money). I have had Mpimbwe before and they are a beautiful fish. I like the Zaire Blues (Moba, Kitumba, Kapampa) best now. See which ones you like.

Good Luck :thumb:

Russ


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i REALLY want the moba's but god **** theyre pricey!
burrundi's are cheap but im not sure how they will look in my tank (white substrate & black background)


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a pic of my burundi, i put some fine black gravel in my white sand to darken it a bit and it also works good to disguise debris between vacuming LOL. You can also intensify the blue by getting lights that are in the blue spectrum such as marine glow etc... They were very blue for my taste so i put a blue bulb in the back and white day bulb in the front of my double bulb light strips. works good.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

:thumb: nice fish!
i love the one in the 1st pic, how old/big is it?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks. The first pic is my dominant one. I bought him as a 1.5 inch juvie in Oct. So i have had him for six mo and you figure he was couple months old when i bought him. If i had to guess i would say 8 mo actual age. He is approx. 5 inches. But its 5 inch juvie body shape not 5 inch adult body.

You can see the difference different lighting makes in how the fish's color appear. The middle pic with all the green plants is actually the same fish , december or jan i think. He has grown alot. He was the same colors as the other fish then he darkened alot when he became dominant. He also gets a funny tan body color on his white stripes and black ones are light grey with navy fins and none of the other fish get it , ever . I figure it is a alpha coloration. I will have to watch the mpimbwe and see if that fish does it too.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah i will definetly have to get a actinic blue light! really brings out their blue on their fins.

btw, what did you mean by 5inches juvy body shape, not 5inches adult???


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed my juvies are growing longwise not in height. A adult front might be 5 or 6 inches long but is also "taller" has a high profile when viewed from the side. Mine dont have that yet. They are still longer than they are tall. I hope that makes sense. Like a tall skinny teenager.


----------

